# Molting chicken not returning to laying



## pwesthuis (Aug 7, 2015)

Its winter but we have a chicken who has a pale comb and is not returning to laying after molting a month or 2 ago? Anyone have any ideas. 
Her brain is not functioning as see did. Stays away from the rest of flock and used be a leader??


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Sounds like it could be worms.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Could be a number of things. Has she been dewormed recently? Treated for lice/mites? Does she have a cough, watery eyes, or runny nose?
Birds go down fast and typically only show symptoms when they are really sick. Here's what I would do...
1/2 cc Tylan 200 twice a day for 5 days.Egg withdrawal is 10 days.
Python dust her and again in 10 days...along with the rest of the flock and coop.
Probiotics in the water for up to 5 days AFTER all treatments are done
Ivomec 1% @ 1/4 cc orally for standard hens and 1/4cc for banties.Or if treating water add 6cc per gallon for 2 days.

I'd go aggressive if she is stand offish....that means she is really sick. Good luck!


----------

